# MMI bluetooth problems



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

Got a niggle with my bluetooth on the mmi and wondered if anybody has experienced it and possible solution.
When i get in the car the bluetooth phone connection always connects without fail but recently the bluetooth audio does not connect and just says either searching or please connect a device,if i then turn off my blutooth on my phone and then turn it back on everything connects and all works again,also im finding sometimes the audio track details gets stuck on a track and when i skip it still says its on the previous track and also the track time does not move,its getting very irritating,my thought is this maybe an android 7.1 issue as everything was fine until i updated my phones software,ive already tried to wipe the cars bluetooth from my phone and re connect it from scratch but its not solved the problem.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

So after reading some stuff on the internet,I have answered my own question,there is a bug in android 7.1.1 that affects the proper operation of the Bluetooth,when connected to an in car system,it does not affect the phone connection but just the audio connection,turning off the Bluetooth on the phone then turning back on clears the bug but it's now every time I get in the car,according to sources it's been fixed in version 7.1.2 so I guess I just have to wait until Sony release this version of the android software,so for anyone using a Sony Xperia device (I have the XZ) if you haven't updated to 7.1.1 then don't as it will make the Bluetooth unstable and I can tell you it's bloody annoying,maybe I'll forget bluetooth for now until it's fixed and connect via wifi instead.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Bluetooth connects almost straight away. I find WiFi takes a few minutes before it makes the connection. Plugging it in the USB socket might be better. Instant and charges your phone too.


----------



## TerryCTR (Nov 12, 2009)

I have noticed that it doesn't always find my iPhone first time around and usually it's after I've had the phone connected to the beats headphones. Turning Bluetooth off and on on my phone usually resolves but it is becoming a bit of PITA


----------



## Jimmyjamwhambam (Nov 11, 2013)

I have this problem with my S7 as well. also really annoyingly it wont always let me view my music! it lets me listen and change track fine, but i cannot select a song as when you turn the wheel, nothing happens!?

doesn't do it all the time only sometimes but is very infuriating!


----------

